# SAW: Spiral: Deutsche Trailer-Premiere zum kultigen Horror-Comeback



## PCGH-Redaktion (22. Mai 2021)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu *SAW: Spiral: Deutsche Trailer-Premiere zum kultigen Horror-Comeback* gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *SAW: Spiral: Deutsche Trailer-Premiere zum kultigen Horror-Comeback*


----------



## HenneHuhn (23. Mai 2021)

Oha, der Torture Porn für die Massen kehrt zurück? Okay, dann wird das Bildungsbürgertum also mit True Crime abgedeckt und der Pöbel zieht sich wieder SAW rein.


----------



## XXTREME (23. Mai 2021)

Freu mich .


----------



## RyzA (23. Mai 2021)

Ab Teil 3 habe ich die Reihe nicht mehr weiter geschaut.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. Mai 2021)

Vom Trailer bin ich nicht so ganz begeistert, werde ihn mir aber trotzdem anschauen.


----------



## nitg (24. Mai 2021)

ohne john kramer wird das eh nix


----------



## Exolio (24. Mai 2021)

nitg schrieb:


> ohne john kramer wird das eh nix



War doch auf einem Foto vorhanden... 

Also ich freue mich drauf. Zur Vorbereitung wird nochmal die gesamte Reihe geschaut.


----------

